# χαρά στο κατόρθωμα



## nickel (Nov 27, 2012)

Με εκφράσεις που αρχίζουν με το «χαρά σε...» μπορούμε να δείξουμε έκπληξη ή θαυμασμό ή περιφρόνηση. Π.χ.

*χαρά στο κουράγιο σου
χαρά στην υπομονή σου
χαρά στο πράγμα
χαρά στο κατόρθωμα
χαρά στον άντρα*

Στα λεξικά είδα μόνο ένα *Big deal!* για το *Χαρά στο πράγμα!* Οπότε η πρόκληση είναι να βρούμε ωραίες αποδόσεις και για τα υπόλοιπα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 27, 2012)

Μια, ας την πω, ορθογραφική απορία: Όλα αυτά τα _χαρά στον/στην/στο_ δεν προέρχονται από _χαρά σου (= να χαίρεσαι) τον/την/το_; Μήπως έπρεπε να γράφονται διαφορετικά; (Και δεν εννοώ τα παλαιικά _χαράς τον/την/το_ επειδή ούτε αυτό είναι σωστό, αλλά ίσως _χαρά σ' τον/την/το_.)

Από αγγλικές φράσεις, το δουλεύουμε...


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2012)

Εδώ μπορεί να θεωρηθείς υπερβολικός αν ζητήσεις να γράφουν «Σ' το εξήγησα», φαντάσου να θέλεις να αλλάξουν και καθιερωμένες ορθογραφίες!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 27, 2012)

Για το _χαρά στο κατόρθωμα_ νομίζω ότι θα μπορούσαμε κι εδώ να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το big deal. Για το _χαρά στον άντρα_ ίσως το a sorry excuse of a man.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 27, 2012)

Δεν νομίζω ότι έχει νόημα να αλλάξεις κάτι τόσο καθιερωμένο. Και το "του χρόνου" είναι μια περίεργη σύνταξη, αλλά την χρησιμοποιείς ως έχει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 27, 2012)

Δεν είπα να αλλάξω τίποτα στη σύνταξη και τι περίεργο έχει το «του χρόνου»; Ελλειπτικό είναι, (κατά τη διάρκεια) του (επόμενου) χρόνου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 27, 2012)

Για τα θαυμαστικά (χαρά στην αντοχή, στην υπομονή, στο κουράγιο κ.τ.τ) ίσως κάτι στη μορφή your/thy endurance/courage etc. be hailed/praised.


----------



## daeman (Nov 27, 2012)

nickel said:


> [...]
> *χαρά στο κουράγιο σου
> χαρά στην υπομονή σου
> χαρά στο πράγμα
> ...


 
Προσπαθώ να βρω μία γενική απόδοση για όλα, χωρίς να το εξειδικεύσω σε πιο κατάλληλες φράσεις κατά περίπτωση (όπως θα προτιμούσα, αλλά δεν έχω τώρα ούτε μυαλό ούτε χρόνο να τα παιδέψω περισσότερο). 

Oh, what courage! / Talk about courage! / Some courage! / And they talk about courage!
Oh, what patience! / Talk about patience! / Some patience! / And they keep going on about Penelope!
Big deal!
What a feat! / Talk about feats! / Some feat! / Quite a feat, flatfoot! / Hercules? Who's he?
What a man! / Quite a catch you got there! / Some man, meh...


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 28, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν είπα να αλλάξω τίποτα στη σύνταξη και τι περίεργο έχει το «του χρόνου»; Ελλειπτικό είναι, (κατά τη διάρκεια) του (επόμενου) χρόνου.



"Και του χρόνου". Δεν βλέπεις τίποτα περίεργο; Θα έπρεπε να 'ναι τουλάχιστον "και τον (επόμενο) χρόνο".


----------



## Earion (Nov 28, 2012)

Το «και του χρόνου» δεν εννοεί «στον επόμενο χρόνο», δηλαδή σε όλη διάρκεια του χρόνου. Εννοεί τη συγκεκριμένη ημέρα που θα συμπληρωθεί ο χρόνος. Προσδιορίζει επετείους, προθεσμίες κ.τ.τ. «Τ' Αγιωργιού, τ' Αγιοδημητριού, τ' Αγιολιός, της αγίας Μαρίνας, της αγίας Παρασκευής» θα γίνει η πληρωμή, θα καταβληθεί η οφειλόμενη δόση του φόρου ή θα εκπληρωθεί μια υπόσχεση (γάμου ίσως). Εννοεί: *την ημέρα εκείνη* θα γινει αυτό.

Καμιά φορά η γενική γίνεται και αιτιατική, εμπρόθετη ή όχι: «στην αγια-Μαρίνα την ερχάμενη», «στην Κοίμηση».


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 28, 2012)

Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει άνθρωπος με μητρική την ελληνική που να μην το ξέρει αυτό (δηλαδή τι σημαίνει η έκφραση, όχι πώς βγαίνει). Αλλά δεν δικαιολογεί την σύνταξη. Η κανονική σύνταξη θα ήταν "να γιορτάσουμε και τον επόμενο χρόνο", αντ' αυτού έχουμε "να γιορτάσουμε και του χρόνου". Η μόνη λογική συνεκδοχή είναι "να γιορτάσουμε και του επόμενου χρόνου την ημέρα αυτή". Η τελική σύνταξη όμως είναι κάτι παραπάνω από ελλειπτική.


----------



## Earion (Nov 28, 2012)

Δεν είναι συμπέρασμα, είναι ευθύς εξαρχής η κανονική σύνταξη: «[να γιορτάσουμε] και του [επόμενου] χρόνου [την ημέρα αυτή]». Είναι ελλειπτική, παραπάνω απ' όσο θα περίμενες, αλλά δεν έχει τίποτα το αντικανονικό. Σε αντίθεση με το «χαρά στο ...», του οποίου η ετυμολογια δεν είναι πια διαφανής, και γι' αυτό οδηγεί σε ερωτήματα, σαν αυτό του Δόκτορα, μήπως πρέπει να γράφεται με συγκοπή: «χαρά σ[ου] το ...».


----------



## cougr (Nov 28, 2012)

nickel said:


> Με εκφράσεις που αρχίζουν με το «χαρά σε...» μπορούμε να δείξουμε έκπληξη ή θαυμασμό ή περιφρόνηση. Π.χ.
> 
> *χαρά στο κουράγιο σου
> χαρά στην υπομονή σου
> ...



Μερικές ακόμα παρεμφερείς εκφράσεις στα αγγλικά (πάντα ανάλογα με το συγκείμενο):

Kudos to your endurance/perseverance/courage or patience.
Hoorah for your patience etc.
I admire/salute/applaud your endurance etc.
Kudos to your feat.
That's one hell of a feat.

και στο "sorry excuse of a man" του δόκτορα προσθέτω και τα "pathetic/pitiful/poor/miserable excuse of/for a man.

Και ίσως: "Now that's (what I call) a man".


----------



## bernardina (Nov 28, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μια, ας την πω, ορθογραφική απορία: Όλα αυτά τα _χαρά στον/στην/στο_ δεν προέρχονται από _χαρά σου (= να χαίρεσαι) τον/την/το_; Μήπως έπρεπε να γράφονται διαφορετικά; (Και δεν εννοώ τα παλαιικά _χαράς τον/την/το_ επειδή ούτε αυτό είναι σωστό, αλλά ίσως _χαρά σ' τον/την/το_.)



Αν κρίνω από δύο παροιμιακές φράσεις η γραφή θα πρέπει να είναι _χαρά στον._..

1) _Χαρά στον που στολίστηκε και πάλι ξεστολίστηκε_ (δηλαδή _χαρά σ' αυτόν που_...) Προφανώς σαρκαστικά.

_Και

2)Χαρά στον που γεννήθηκε με τρίχες στο κορμί του _
(Ο Νατσούλης συμπληρώνει) _Μέγα τον θένε τα χαρτιά και βασιλιά οι δικοί του._

Και εξηγεί ότι πρόκειται για βυζαντινή πρόληψη, πως όταν ένα παιδί γεννιόταν με μαλλιά και τριχωτό σώμα ήταν προορισμένο να γίνει μεγάλος άνθρωπος. Κατά μία εκδοχή επειδή ο Μ. Αλέξανδρος, ο Μ. Κωνσταντίνος και άλλοι δοξασμένοι στρατηλάτες γεννήθηκαν δασύτριχοι. Επαναλαμβάνω, αυτά τα λέει ο Νατσούλης, οπότε...

Πάντως την πρώτη παροιμία την έλεγε η συχωρεμένη η μανούλα μου όποτε ναυαγούσε μια προγραμματισμένη έξοδος.


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2012)

Guys, you rock! Χαρά στις εμπνεύσεις σας!


----------



## Zazula (Nov 28, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Αν κρίνω από δύο παροιμιακές φράσεις η γραφή θα πρέπει να είναι _χαρά στον._..


Μα κι εσύ να μην βάλεις το «η τιμή τιμή δεν έχει και χαρά στον που την έχει»; :)


----------



## bernardina (Nov 28, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Μα κι εσύ να μην βάλεις το «η τιμή τιμή δεν έχει και χαρά στον που την έχει»; :)



Φτου! Μου ξέφυγε η άτιμη. :curse:


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Μα κι εσύ να μην βάλεις το «η τιμή τιμή δεν έχει και χαρά στον που την έχει»; :)


Εξαιρετικό το παράδειγμά σου. Κοίτα τώρα πόσοι γράφουν «σ' τον» (στα λεξικά είναι «στον»):

Ιστοσελίδες
Βιβλία


----------



## Zazula (Nov 28, 2012)

Τα (συγκεκριμένα) βιβλία πάντως γράφουν «χαρά 'ς τον που την έχει»! :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2012)

Τι να κάνουμε... Τότε λέγανε *εις* και το κόβανε σε *’ς*. Τώρα λέμε *σε* και το κόβουμε σε *σ’*. Ή δεν το κόβουμε.


----------



## Earion (Nov 28, 2012)

Η έκφραση ξεκινά από το «χαρά σου» + αιτιατική, που λέει ο Δόκτορας: χαρά σου το κουράγιο σου > χαρά σ' το κουράγιο σου. Κατά την ίδια έννοια που λέμε ντροπή σου το θράσος σου -- τιμή σου / τιμή μου η επιλογή μου -- τιμή μου και περηφάνια μου το σόι μου (και άλλα παρόμοια που δεν μου έρχονται τώρα).


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2012)

Το «χαρά σου» πάντως δεν εξηγεί το *’ς*.
https://www.google.com/search?q="χαρά+σ'+το"&btnG=Search+Books&tbm=bks&tbo=1

Στο _Λεξικογραφικό Δελτίο_ της Ακαδημίας (τ. 3-4, 1941) βλέπω να λέει:
*χαρά 'ς το:* Η ελλειπτική αυτή φράσις ούτω κατ' έγκλισιν του άρθρου ειρωνικώς λεγομένη επί πράγματος αναξίου λόγου προήλθεν από την πληρεστέραν _*χαρά 'ς το πράμα*_ και αυτή από την έτι πληρεστέραν _*χαρά που την έχει για το πράμα*_ ή κάτι παρόμοιον. Η πρόθεσις *εις* αντί τού *για* πιθανώς κατ' αναλογίαν άλλων φράσεων. [...]
http://books.google.gr/books?ei=sfu...J&dq="χαρά+σ'+το"&q=πληρεστέραν#search_anchor


----------



## sarant (Nov 28, 2012)

Αυτή είναι η εργασία Φρασεολογικά του Α.Α.Παπαδόπουλου -αλάνθαστη δεν είναι αλλά είναι καλή.

Έτσι σκέτο "χαράστο" το λέγαν στην Αίγινα.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 28, 2012)

sarant said:


> Έτσι σκέτο "χαράστο" το λέγαν στην Αίγινα.


Συχνά και μ' ένα_ πφφφ_... μπροστά οι δικοί μου.:)


----------



## sarant (Nov 28, 2012)

Βεβαίως! Και πφφφ... και μμμμ.... (αλλά με το μονοτονικό δεν καταφέρνω να αποδώσω το ανεβοκατέβασμα στο μμμμ....)


----------



## bernardina (Nov 28, 2012)

sarant said:


> Βεβαίως! Και πφφφ... και μμμμ.... (αλλά με το μονοτονικό δεν καταφέρνω να αποδώσω το ανεβοκατέβασμα στο μμμμ....)



Κάτσε να προσπαθήσω. μμμμμμ


----------



## Marinos (Nov 28, 2012)

Σα να το ακούω, παιδιά.


----------

